# NJ Sailing Classes for kids?



## SailNJ (May 26, 2012)

Looking for a sailing class for kids in NJ. I found a few sailing clubs within an hour (northern NJ lakes) but the age is 11+ for lessons. Does anyone know of any programs that will take 9 year olds or should we wait?


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't know where in NJ you are. But, I have seen kids younger than 9 in sailing camps out of Bayhead YC on Barnegat Bay. They look like they have a great program, the kids were really pretty good. I don't know if membership is required. It appears to be a summer camp program.

I think Keyport YC has a youth program, and I've heard of a few on LBI .


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

I took my ASA classes at Nelson's in Island Heights (near Toms River). They have kids programs.


----------



## lillia28 (Aug 12, 2011)

SailNJ said:


> Looking for a sailing class for kids in NJ. I found a few sailing clubs within an hour (northern NJ lakes) but the age is 11+ for lessons. Does anyone know of any programs that will take 9 year olds or should we wait?


I am a member of River Rats, which has a program for children 9 yrs or older in Monmouth County, near Red Bank. Check riverratssailing.org
L


----------

